# webcam lag when recording videos



## whim (Jul 23, 2009)

i'm just wondering whats up with webcam lag when i record video blogs of myself with it? when i watch them back the video (especially my mouth movements) are lagging behind the audio? do you need a good webcam, or a good media player to fix this?


----------



## aviation_man (Jul 24, 2009)

Well it's a toss up between the two. It's mostlikely the webcam if you haven't bought one int the last 2-3 years or so. And it also depends on the resolution of video and how big you have the resolution  while you play. It also can be your media player, but I don't see that being an issue before the webcam problem.


----------

